
China clean energy car slowdown deepens - lawrenceyan
https://www.ft.com/content/bd328c9a-0462-11ea-a984-fbbacad9e7dd
======
lawrenceyan
To bypass paywall: [http://archive.is/h6rFg](http://archive.is/h6rFg)

